# How to import .flac into iTunes



## Mario8672 (Mar 12, 2007)

How do I import .flac files into iTunes?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2007)

Get a flac plugin for QuickTime (QuickTime is the engine for iTunes).


----------

